# Chicago Auto Show 2010 Coverage on AutoGuide.com



## Administrator (Mar 14, 2008)

The Chicago Auto Show might not have the media hype of such events as the Detroit, Frankfurt or Geneva shows, but with one of the largest venues and with the highest attendance, it's easily on of North America's premiere events on the automotive calendar.

Over the years it's become the venue for automakers to debut new trucks, SUVS and crossovers and 2010 is shaping up to be no different. 

For 2010 the Chicago Auto Show promises such debuts as the 2011 Chevy Silverado Heavy Duty pickup truck, an EcoBoost Ford Edge and even a few updated trucks from Toyota. 

Additional highlights include a concept version of Honda's upcoming next-generation Odyssey minivan as well as plug-in hybrid concept from Kia call the Ray. Nissan has also just announced that it will display in Chicago, with the premiere of the 370Z 40th Anniversary Edition sports car, as well as the new 2011 Infiniti M37 and M56.

Check out our complete *2010 Chicago Auto Show coverage here*.


----------

